# New video of bizarre deep sea squid



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Check it out!

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/11/081124-giant-squid-magnapinna.html


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

i saw that a few days ago, holy creepy huh?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow! It looks like a squid that has taken up a feeding style like that of a jellyfish. It seems to be one of those 'low energy' creatures of the abyssal deep that go for long periods without feeding because food is scarce.


----------

